# what is offset of stock rims?



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

Im about to go buy some late model Stock 16" 240SX rims 95-98.

Buyer says they have 5X114.3 boltpattern.

These rims will be going onto a 00' Honda Accord V6 or a 95' Maxima. Both have that bolt pattern, but im concerned about the offset of the rims. and how they will fit.

The accord is lowered about 2" to 2.5".

Anyone know if they will fit? or the stock offset so i can figure out if it will work?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bbc84 said:


> Anyone know if they will fit? or the stock offset so i can figure out if it will work?


The stock offset is 40mm.


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks, got them mounted on teh accord, so far so good. it rubed a little but seems ok.


----------

